
Nervous system manipulation by electromagnetic fields from monitors - esalazar
https://www.google.com/patents/US6506148
======
jayajay
Seeing patents like this disappoint me. It's very reminiscent of people
scooping up domain names and just _sitting_ on them, hoping that someone
_else_ makes them valuable at some point.

